# Anyone else watched Fate/Zero Yet?



## HaniKazmi (Oct 2, 2011)

I just finishing watching the first episode (Yay double length 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and I'm glad to see the animation is vastly superior to Fate/Stay Night. It's also quite close to the books so far, although this first episode was very exposition heavy.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 2, 2011)

Just...finished...
My mind was BLOWN.
...That's pretty much all i feel capable of saying.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 2, 2011)

What? I didn't know this was coming out. Is it a sequel or prequel or something? And if so, which storyline is canon for Fate/Stay Night? The anime series or the movie one?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 2, 2011)

Its a prequel, and afaik both (or all three if you follow the VN) are equally canon.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 2, 2011)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> What? I didn't know this was coming out. Is it a sequel or prequel or something? And if so, which storyline is canon for Fate/Stay Night? The anime series or the movie one?


Prequel based of the Fate/Zero novels by Gen Urobuchi(Puella Magi Madoka Magica/Saya no Uta)
Its canon to all three.
Also read the VN, its far better than the animu's :C Deen did a terrible job with them (UNLIMITED BLADE WORKS? LOLOLOL MORE LIKE UNLIMITED BUTCHERED WORKS TROLOLOL)
This is by ufotable though, guys who did the epic KnK (Again, from the guy who did F/SN and Tsukihime), so hopes are high this is just as good if not better.
And so far?
ITS MOTHERFUCKING BRILLIANT
Also don't watch it unless you don't plan to play the VN, it contains various spoilers for it.

[/nasufag]


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm finding torrents right now.

I can't distinguish which ones are subbed and which ones are not.

...help?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 2, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> I'm finding torrents right now.
> 
> I can't distinguish which ones are subbed and which ones are not.
> 
> ...help?


What quality do you want? If you are ok with Non-HD, i could help.


----------



## prowler (Oct 2, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> I'm finding torrents right now.
> 
> I can't distinguish which ones are subbed and which ones are not.
> 
> ...help?


... or you can watch it legally here: http://ch.nicovideo.jp/channel/fate-zero


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 2, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works too >>
Its gonna be free for 7 days IIRC.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 2, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> I'm finding torrents right now.
> 
> I can't distinguish which ones are subbed and which ones are not.
> 
> ...help?


just search for the subber + the name of the anime.

I think UTW fansubbed F/Z in 480p and 720p so search for something in that line. Also, it's 2 episodes worth (around 48 minutes) so it's about twice as big than normal (around 500mb for the 720p)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 10, 2011)

I just watched the second episode.
Animation quality's improved (Caster's summoning was amazing)
Can't wait until we get to one of the major action scenes, this is already far better than FSN.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 10, 2011)

2nd chilled me to the bone,  i forgot what happened when Caster was summoned in the novels, it was like seeing it all over again for the first time. Now i am gonna wait and see peep's reactions when the twists start coming dohohohohoho


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 11, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> 2nd chilled me to the bone,  i forgot what happened when Caster was summoned in the novels, it was like seeing it all over again for the first time. Now i am gonna wait and see peep's reactions when the twists start coming dohohohohoho



Your fanboyism for the VN is disturbing, lol. Very evident in all your posts.
Kinda annoying.

Great anime so far. Kid Ilya (well, even younger Ilya) is the god damn cutest ever in anime form.
Hate waiting an entire week per episode, ugh.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd chilled me to the bone,  i forgot what happened when Caster was summoned in the novels, it was like seeing it all over again for the first time. Now i am gonna wait and see peep's reactions when the twists start coming dohohohohoho
> ...


Fate/Zero is based of novels, not _visual _novels, seriously wat :V And yes, i have made it bloody obvious how much of a fanboy i am myself, in case _that_ wasn't obvious~ And besides, i just suggest reading it :>...in a very DOITNOWORDIE way i guess :C Trying to work on that.

And yeah, Ilya is cute as fuck :3
I am prolly not gonna watch any more episodes, gonna marathon when it finishes, which is gonna be p. hard :C


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 11, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Gundam Eclipse said:
> ...



I agree, the novels are brilliant and should be read at once.
Visual Novel though, READITNOWORIMGONNAREACHOUTOFTHESCREENANDKILLYOU.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 23, 2011)

Watched the last two episodes.
This just gets better and better.


Spoiler



Next ep is Berserker time


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 23, 2011)

I think that constitues a spoiler 
I'm personally looking forward to the


Spoiler



battle between Rider and Arche


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 23, 2011)

Whoops, forgot to spoiler.
I am really not to sure which scene i am most looking forward too, there's just too much awesomeness D:
At the moment, i guess


Spoiler



The scene where Rider reveals his noble phantasm, and battle with Caster and the battle between Emiya and Kayneth.


----------



## Coconut (Oct 23, 2011)

Ooooh, more anime to watch.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 23, 2011)

Coconut said:


> Ooooh, more anime to watch.


I would suggest not watching it unless you are familiar with the series.
That is, that you have either watched Fate/Stay Night or played the VN, it would be better if you have played the VN.
Because Fate/Zero spoils some stuff that happens in the VN, so yeah.
Up to you in the end though, either way, if you watch it/read the VN, i hope you enjoy~


----------



## Coconut (Oct 23, 2011)

I watched Fate/Stay Night and the movie, so I"m okay


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 23, 2011)

Coconut said:


> I watched Fate/Stay Night and the movie, so I"m okay


This is light years away from FSN. It's a prequel to FSN, better graphics, and amazing story/action.

Believe me, you'll regret if you don't watch it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

Ep 5 is out.
Gonna watch tomorrow, need to sleep now >>;


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Oct 29, 2011)

I am watching this series too. I really enjoyed fate/stay night and this one has also been pretty good so far.


----------



## mameks (Oct 29, 2011)

I need to watch this :C


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 29, 2011)

shlong said:


> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG
> 
> Yu Narukami's so haaaaaawt with dem glasses.
> 
> ...


wrong series, I think?


----------



## mameks (Oct 29, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > I need to watch this :C
> ...


I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

Just watched the episode...i am speechless.
While i was hyped that Ufotable was doing this, i never expected THIS much quality.
They are outdoing themselves, seriously.


Spoiler



Berserker completely humiliating Gil = one of my favorite moments in F/Z. The moment i read his first part in the LN, it completely sealed him as one of my favorite servants in F/Z


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 30, 2011)

The animation quality is insane. Just comapre Gil's gates of Babylon between this and FSN, huge difference.
I hope ufotable do Heaven's Feel next. (or even redo Fate, but properly this time)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

Agreed, that would be brilliant.
Hell, just reanimate everything, the entirety of FSN, Fate and UBW included.
In UBW's case, a TV series instead of a movie, since that would allow more character development and stuff.
Also Tsukihime, it deserves MUCH better, seriously. They could do each route differently. Most likely that it happens after the remake VN is released, though that's still more of a rumor thing or something ;__; Nasu, y u no do more Tsuki ;O;


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 30, 2011)

Better still, ufotable should just create an anime for everything Nasu has ever done. It'd take a lot of time, but be very worth it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

_...YES,_
That has my complete approval~
Notes and Melty Blood anime anyone?


----------

